# Zu viele ATA Channels im Gerätemanager



## Nucleus (23. Januar 2010)

*Zu viele ATA Channels im Gerätemanager*

Hallo!

Eben ist mir Folgendes in meinem Gerätemanager aufgefallen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich die zwei Konflikte per Doppelklick öffne, steht dort "Das Gerät kann nicht gestartet werden. (Code 10)".

Ich habe versucht beide zu deinstallieren - nach einem Neustart versucht Windows sie neu zu installieren und zeigt dann hinterher an, dass das nicht gemacht werden konnte.

Weshalb bekomme ich diese Anzeigen im Gerätemanager?
Weshalb habe ich überhaupt so viele Controller?

Ich habe in den letzten Wochen ein bisschen mit den AHCI Einstellungen im BIOS gespielt.
Kann das daran liegen?

Die HDTach-Benchmarks zeigen mir, dass meine Velociraptor so läuft wie sie soll...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zu viele ATA Channels im Gerätemanager*

Leider zu wenig Infos zu deiner Hardware, Läuft deine Festplatte auf SATA oder EIDE, hast du Chipsatztreiber installiert oder nimmst du die Windows eigenen??????


----------



## INU.ID (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zu viele ATA Channels im Gerätemanager*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Ich habe in den letzten Wochen ein bisschen mit den AHCI Einstellungen im BIOS gespielt.
> Kann das daran liegen?


Kann schon sein. Was hast du den so "gespielt"? AHCI aktiviert oder deaktiviert? Sonstige Einstellungen verändert? Spezielle Treiber installiert? Sieht schon irgendwie merkwürdig aus.^^

Deinstallier das alles mal im Gerätemanager (also unter Controller) und starte Win neu. Normal sollte es dann nur die wirklich vorhandenen Geräte erkennen und installieren.


----------



## amdintel (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zu viele ATA Channels im Gerätemanager*

sind  viele stimmt was nicht, 
der Chips. wurde nicht genannt aba manchma 
hilft es wenn die speziellen Treiber zu  installiert , bei Intel heißt das Intel Matrix Storage Manager z.b,bei mir ist nur ein HDD LW und und ein sAta DVD (Intel ), aba den betrieb von Windows  selber beeinflusst das nicht sonderlich negativ wenn das zu viele sind .
Bei ATi und Vidia hatte ich das mal im Geräte Manger selber  geändert auf kompatible LW Sata gestellt und was anderes genommen was vor ein gestellt war


----------



## Nucleus (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zu viele ATA Channels im Gerätemanager*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Leider zu wenig Infos zu deiner Hardware, Läuft deine Festplatte auf SATA oder EIDE, hast du Chipsatztreiber installiert oder nimmst du die Windows eigenen??????



Ein Blick in mein Profil oder SysProfile (in der Sig.) sagt:

_____________________________________
Intel Core2Quad Q6600 @ 3,4 GHz         
Gigabyte GA-X38-DS5
2x2GiB Corsair DDR2 1066
Western Digital Velociraptor 300 GiByte, 2 * Western Digital 1 TB Caviar Green
Club3D Radeon 4870X2 @ 800MHz/1000MHz
Creative X-Fi Elite Pro
Windows 7 x64
_____________________________________

Meine Einstellungen im BIOS sehen so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





INU.ID schrieb:


> Kann schon sein. Was hast du den so "gespielt"? AHCI aktiviert oder deaktiviert? Sonstige Einstellungen verändert? Spezielle Treiber installiert? Sieht schon irgendwie merkwürdig aus.^^



Sowohl deaktiviert als auch aktiviert.
Im Moment aktiv (siehe Screenshot).



INU.ID schrieb:


> Deinstallier das alles mal im Gerätemanager (also unter Controller) und starte Win neu. Normal sollte es dann nur die wirklich vorhandenen Geräte erkennen und installieren.



Habe ich gemacht.
Hier ein Screenshot von vor dem Reboot - bis auf diese Einträge ließ sich alles entfernen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Reboot installierter mir 7 alles neu - war ne ganze Liste, die Festplatten und der Brenner wurden neu erkannt, etc.
Die vielen Einträge sind dennoch da - allerdings ohne die Konflikte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chipsatztreiber hatte ich installiert.
Ich versuch das nochmal, indem ich vorher wieder alles runter schmeiße.


----------

